# Chinese TV show! (Yumu tabuchi, Haiyan Zhuang, Shenjia Zhang)



## wei (May 14, 2010)

part 1:




part 2:





Yumu Tabuchi was so cute and shy!

Haiyan did a DNF solve:fp but......


Imagine... if Rowe and Dan had been there,how would they have behaved?


----------



## joey (May 14, 2010)

Hehe yumu.


----------



## incessantcheese (May 14, 2010)

27.88 on his second try though... lol

also, for tabuchi, it's difficult not to be shy when you don't know wtf the people around you are saying lol


----------



## r_517 (May 14, 2010)

incessantcheese said:


> 27.88 on his second try though... lol
> 
> also, for tabuchi, it's difficult not to be shy when you don't know wtf the people around you are saying lol



lol he's always shy but lovely


----------



## Weston (May 14, 2010)

incessantcheese said:


> 27.88 on his second try though... lol
> 
> also, for tabuchi, it's difficult not to be shy when you don't know wtf the people around you are saying lol


I heard the host people speaking Japanese on some parts.


----------



## joey (May 14, 2010)

Who is the guy that gets 10.72?


----------



## Sa967St (May 14, 2010)

0:39 
Yumu: I came from Japan 
Other guys: Hmmm

0:45
Yumu: I'm Yumu Tabuchi

1:00
Guy in black shirt: Umm, please say your name loudly 
Yumu: Yumu Tabuchi...


that's all I understood


----------



## The Rubik Mai (May 14, 2010)

joey said:


> Who is the guy that gets 10.72?



Yes,Who?

Why Yumu don't compitition with him?


----------



## amostay2004 (May 14, 2010)

The Rubik Mai said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > Who is the guy that gets 10.72?
> ...



Didn't really get the guy's name but he said he was ranked 4th in China and currently ranked 5th.

Cool show! Yumu uses F2


----------



## dannyz0r (May 14, 2010)

I want that blindfold.


----------



## Andreaillest (May 15, 2010)

Does anyone know the name of the women? She was pretty good!
And Yumu! Even though he was shy and couldn't understand them, he looked like he was having a good time.


----------



## ThatGuy (May 15, 2010)

it is pretty funny if you can understand chinese. they make a bunch of jokes like calling the mustache host and old man. And that guy kept hitting on the scrambling girl and asked for her number etc. and when the translator asked Yumu for his name he asked in chinese at first not realizing that Yumu was JP. It was lol.


----------



## Anthony (May 15, 2010)

idk what he said, but I lol'ed at the beginning when it sounded like he said "Oh, f*ck saktoso"


----------



## lebronjames (May 15, 2010)

Ahaahahaha
I don't understand anything but it seems very funny

at 3.40-3.50 it's amazing! 

ps does anybody know which type of cube is the first one used in the video? thanks


----------



## amostay2004 (May 15, 2010)

lebronjames said:


> Ahaahahaha
> I don't understand anything but it seems very funny
> 
> at 3.40-3.50 it's amazing!
> ...



If you're talking about the white one, it's most likely an Alpha-V/Haiyan Memory from the sound.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (May 15, 2010)

27 second bld ftw


----------



## Baian Liu (May 15, 2010)

I can still understand Chinese! Very funny show!

That must have sucked for Haiyan when his wife threw his cube out the window from the 14th floor.

I understood some of the Japanese too!


----------



## Zarxrax (May 15, 2010)

Was the video taken down? I cant see it.


----------



## janelle (May 15, 2010)

Zarxrax said:


> Was the video taken down? I cant see it.



I can't see it either. It was probably was taken down.

This is what google translate (I know not a very good translation) said the website said. 



Google Translate said:


> We are very sorry, Youku network access can not find your address.
> You may experience the following issues:
> 
> * • The video may have been members of self-delete or because of violation of relevant provisions has been removed Youku nets.
> ...


----------



## bint2d (May 15, 2010)

You can see in my channel.


----------



## DavidWoner (May 15, 2010)




----------



## rachmaninovian (May 16, 2010)

really enjoyed this video since i could understand everything except the japanese part ^^


----------



## Forte (May 16, 2010)

rachmaninovian said:


> really enjoyed this video since i could understand everything except the japanese part ^^



I was the opposite ^^
Chinese shows have a similar atmosphere to Japanese shows


----------



## mulun (May 16, 2010)

joey said:


> Who is the guy that gets 10.72?



His name is MINGHAO CHEN.


----------



## RubiksDude (May 16, 2010)

Haiyan got unlucky.


----------

